# Review: 100% Robusta (Java - Semeru Estate)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not often that you hear of a 100% Robusta Single Origin being fit to drink as an espresso.

Robusta (Coffea canephora) beans are usually added to Arabica (Coffea arabica) beans to form a blend, raising the caffeine content and in some cases keeping the price of the blend low (as Robusta coffee is easier to grow and the price at market often reflects this).

Robusta beans by their very nature are (usually) slightly more bitter.

However, that said, Reiss from Londinium Espresso has done a sterling job of roasting this single estate offering in such a way that it exudes sweetness (for a Robusta) and makes it drinkable as an espresso.

With a hint of caramel, the main attributes are (Brazil or Hazel)nuts on the palate and on the nose.

Easily cutting through the milk, these beans worked well as the base for a latte, with the sweetness of the milk enhancing the sweeter flavours, but delivering a hit in the process.

The difference in caffeine content between these beans and Arabica beans was noticeable, so I had to limit myself to an espresso, and a latte (as I have more beans to taste this afternoon)

Dialling this coffee in took a little more care than usual. The grind had to be set quite fine and the tamp very firm. The beans seemed bigger than usual too.

If you have not tried a 100% Robusta before then this coffee is a must try, and can be purchased from Londinium Espresso's website


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Glenn, and the warning about the caffeine hit - not a cup prior to bedtime


----------

